#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [商品] [法國巴亞繪本係列] 《小綠狼》

## wingwolf

資料來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/1764004.htm?fr=ala0_1


書籍封面




作　者： （法）勒內·葛舒　文，（法）愛瑞克·蓋斯德　圖，李英華　譯
出 版 社： 湖北美術出版社
出版時間： 2007-10-1
開　本： 12開
紙　張： 銅版紙
I S B N ： 9787539421377
包　裝： 精裝
所屬分類： 圖書 >> 少兒 >> 圖畫書
定價：￥29.00

*內容簡介*

“大灰狼、大灰狼”，人們都習慣這樣叫，可見狼一般都是灰色的，當一只綠色的小狼出現在一群小灰狼中時，你猜會發生什麽情況？被嘲笑？被驅逐？被咬噬？被排擠？……什麽情況都可能發生，在《小綠狼》這本圖畫書中的那只綠狼，遭遇的還算是最輕的一種——被嘲笑。

嘲笑雖無關性命，卻涉及自信。在夥伴們的起哄聲中，小綠狼發誓要改變自己：他先是穿上灰色的衣服，卻不小心露出了綠色的尾巴；再是抹上灰色的柴灰，卻被大雨澆回了“真面目”；然後又塗上灰色的油漆，卻被太陽曬得夠戗。

懂得魔法的小仙女也不能幫助小綠狼。在接連把他變成金魚和小鳥後，小綠狼還是決定做本來的自己——就像他最後宣稱的一樣：“是的，我就是一只綠色的狼，不過，那又怎麽樣呢？”這是多麽重要的宣稱！表明小綠狼已經認同自己、接納自己、肯定自己。這本圖畫書是一個關於認識自我的寓言。每個人都是獨特的個體，不管是在身體上還是思想上。他雖然要遵守一定的社會行爲準則，但並不妨礙他擁有獨立的思考和行爲。

心理學研究表明，人的一生會不停地面臨角色定位的問題。一些人終其一生，仍然無法找到真正的自我，只有借助藥物和酒精逃避現實，或者在偶像崇拜中映射出自我。很多人在成年後患有厭棄自己、交際障礙或過度以自我爲中心等心理疾病，大都是由於角色定位這個問題沒有解決好。

認識自我、接納自我，看上去容易，實則很困難，因爲每個人都會從其他人的反應中來定位自己。你的長相、性格、語言等方面和其他人不一樣，就很容易産生自卑心理。自信當然重要，但有時又是自負的同義詞；相信自己，又能聽取別人的意見，其實也是認識自我的重要方面。

“認識你自己！”這是古希臘阿波羅神廟上刻著的永恒隽語。這本圖畫書用童話向孩子傳達“我的特征即我”的觀念，顯得巧妙而不著痕迹。我相信，這個故事會像一粒種子，悄悄地播種在孩子的心田裏，生根發芽直至根深葉茂。

這本書其實還可以從另一個角度來讀。那些嘲笑綠狼的灰狼們，你們爲什麽就認定狼只有灰色的呢？你們爲什麽就不能接納一個和你們顔色不同的夥伴呢？

反觀人類自身，是否就比那些灰狼更清醒呢？人類的多少悲劇，就是因以“我族”爲中心，無法接納其他人（族類）而産生的。布魯諾身上的熊熊烈火，兩次殘酷的世界大戰，盧旺達的種族大屠殺，都與此有重要關係。

在遭遇生命中的黑暗時，認識自我是黑暗中的一盞燈；在遭遇社會的黑暗時，集體寬容是黑暗中的一盞燈。這樣的燈亮多了，人類的個體和群體就有了更大的希望。

----------


## 迷思

長大以後再去看現在書局賣的繪本，
真的會發現繪本大多數是藏著些智慧在裡面的，
而且這些智慧的概念很多時候也是大人們會忽略的。

不過我會看這本書的主要原因大概就是裡面有很多狼，
而且還畫得相當友善的樣子......非常有趣的感覺!

----------

